# Unschärfe



## Cisyn23 (7. November 2013)

Hi zusammen. 

Ich möchte gerne in ein paar Bildern, die ich gemacht die Unschärfe im Hintergrund verstärken. Wie mach ich das im Photoshop am besten? 

Viele Grüße und danke schon mal für Rat


----------



## pixelator (8. November 2013)

Die Vorgehensweise hängt ganz von deinen Motiven ab. Du mußt auf jeden Fall den Bereich, den du bearbeiten möchtest auswählen. Dafür hat PS ´ne ganze Palette von unterschiedlichen Werkzeugen. Welches Werkzeug man wählt hängt, wie gesagt, vom Bildinhalt ab. Stell doch hier mal ein Bild zur Ansicht. Dann kann ich dir den Arbeitsablauf auflisten....

Gruß pixelator


----------



## Cisyn23 (10. November 2013)

Auf den meisten Bildern die ich bearbeiten möchte sind Freunde und Familie drauf, die ich nicht ins Netz stellen möchte, aber das hier is aus dem gleichen Urlaub. Wenn ich weiß, wie man hier die Laterne von dem Hintergrund abheben kann, dann is mir schon viel geholfen


----------



## sight011 (11. November 2013)

Ebene duplizieren (Strg+J)

Mit dem Pfad-Werkzeug (langsamer/genauer) oder dem Schnellauswahlwerkzeug (schneller/ungenauer/wird in dem Fall wahrscheinlich reichen) die Laterne auswählen.

Wenn Auswahl erstellt unten auf die Maske klicken (kreis mit Rechteck darum in deinem Ebenen Fenster.

Jetzt auf die erste Ebene zurück wechseln.

Rechtsklick auf die unten liegende Ebene --> In Smartobjekt konvertieren.

Filter --> Weichzeichnungsfilter --> Gaußscher-Weichzeichner

Regler hoch - Ok drücken - fertig


P.S.: Durch das umwandeln in ein Smartobjekt, kannst Du deinen Einstellungen im Nachhinein immer noch wieder ändern und neu einstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. November 2013)

Hi,
wir haben in der Tutorialsektion genau zu diesem Thema ein Tutorial: http://www.tutorials.de/content/1474-photoshop-hintergrund-unscharf-zeichnen-leicht-gemacht.html

Ansonsten kannst du mit dem Filter „Tiefenschärfe abmildern“ eine realistischere Unschärfe erzeugen als mit dem gaußschen Weichzeichner.

Grüße


----------



## pixelator (11. November 2013)

Hundert Wege führen nach Rom....
Such dir einen aus 

Mit dem Polygon-Lasso rahme ich die Lampe grob ein.
Der unterste, gerade Teil der Lampe bietet sich zum genauen selektieren an.

Alle Auswahlwerkzeuge haben eines gemeinsam:

Bei gehaltener Shift-Taste füge ich der Auswahl hinzu
Bei gehaltener Alt-Taste ziehe ich von der Auswahl ab

zunächst wählst du den Zauberstab, stellst in der Optionsleiste eine Toleranz von 32 ein
und klickst bei gehaltener Alt-Taste auf den blauen Himmel (oben) in die Lassoauswahl. 

Bei höherer Toleranz erfasst du zwar mehr Himmel aber die neue Auswahl wandert zu sehr in den Lampenrand.
Da sind nämlich auch Blauanteile drin.

Bei gehaltener Alt-Taste klickst du nach und nach den Rest weg.

Wenn irgend wo kleine "Inselchen" stehen bleiben:
Gehaltene Alt-Taste und Auswahlrechteck

Sollte die Auswahl etwas in die Lampe gelaufen sein:
1 oder 2 mal
Menü: Auswahl > Auswahl verändern > Erweitern > 1Pixel....

Wenn die Auswahl fertig ist, RMB in die Auswahl > Ebene durch Kopieren.
Das hat den Vorteil das du deine Auswahl beurteilen kannst, die Lampe später unberührt bleibt und dass du mit Strg und LMB auf das Bildchen in Ebene 1 deine Auswahl zum Anpassen zurückholen kannst. 

Mit Strg und LMB auf das Bildchen in Ebene 1, die Auswahl holen
Menü: Auswahl > Auswahl umkehren (die Gebäude sind jetzt in der Auswahl)

Hintergrundebene aktivieren (anklicken)
Menü: Filter > Weichzeichnungsfilter > Objektivunschärfe > rumspielen

Bloß keinen Gaußschen Weichzeichner verwenden. Dabei dehnt sich das Schwarz der Lampe aus.....

Dein Hauptbild ist unscharf geworden und die Lampe liegt scharf darüber....

Sorry für die stellenweise unsaubere Auswahl. Habe vergessen mit der Lupe zu kontrollieren.

Gruß Pixelator


----------



## pixelator (11. November 2013)

Hier noch ein Tip für komplizierte Auswahlen (Personen usw.)

Doppelklick auf das icon ganz unten links in der Werkzeugleiste (Maskierungsmodus)
Ausgewählte Bereiche aktivieren > OK

Taste D für Vordergrund-/Hintergrundfarbe schwarz/weiss

icon ganz unten links einmal anklicken und mit dem Pinsel die Auswahl malen
Die Lupe funktioniert hier auch 

Schwarz malt die Auswahl 
Weiss radiert die Auswahl
Taste X wechselt zwischen Schwarz und Weiss

icon ganz unten links wechselt zwischen Maskierungs- und Auswahlmodus


Gruß Pixelator


----------



## pixelator (14. November 2013)

geht da was ?

Gruß Pixelator


----------

